# Racing stripes spread your wings



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

Check this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvbJG8Fb6Ko


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

Aaliyah, if you keep scrolling down there is a sub-forum called "Teen Talk" that would probably be a better category to put this under.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the point is how the music goes well with the story in the video. How is "Teen Talk" any different than posting it here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

